# Some fixing required. . .



## BGHansen (Jul 11, 2020)

Some free machine tools in Lapeer, MI in case someone needs a hobby









						Lathes, Mill, Drill Presses, Heavy Machines!!! - free stuff
					

Heavy machines for free. You must remove. These were stored in a pole barn and had to be moved out...



					flint.craigslist.org


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 11, 2020)

They would definately keep someone busy for awhile !


----------



## Barncat (Jul 11, 2020)

If I had a skid steer, trailer, a place to put them, and time, I would be all over that.


----------



## Asm109 (Jul 11, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand the add is gone.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 11, 2020)

Someone should have posted a screen-shot.


----------



## BGHansen (Jul 12, 2020)

The link worked for me as of this morning.  Here's what you get for nothing:

Bruce


----------



## kb58 (Jul 12, 2020)

Note to self: Never place stuff you're trying to sell in a field when taking pictures. It gives the impression that the field is where it's sat for years, which in this case, may very well be true.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 12, 2020)

If it was anywhere close to me, I'd be on my way, but that's just my personal mental disorder. Mike


----------



## Superburban (Jul 12, 2020)

kb58 said:


> Note to self: Never place stuff you're trying to sell in a field when taking pictures. It gives the impression that the field is where it's sat for years, which in this case, may very well be true.


The updated text, and pics suggest they were just pulled out of a barn that was just sold.



> UPDATED:  Heavy machines for free. You must remove!!! These were stored in a pole barn and had to be moved out due to selling the property. Old lathes, drill presses, milling machine, etc.. You will need a special loader and trailer to take them away. If seriously interested please reply to this ad with your phone number and I will call you as soon as possible. Some of theses are antiques that ran off the old overhead belt drive.  It would be nice to know they were going to be restored but once you take them, thier yours!!! If you do not have proper equipment to lift them and a trailer to haul them away, then please do not waste my time. The big lathe is most likely 3000 pounds!!! I will be responding to those interested throughout the coming week.
> 
> Thank you!!!


----------



## middle.road (Jul 12, 2020)

That is a crime against Machinery.
D*mn good thing it's too far away for us. (I'm so out of space anyway...)


----------



## dwentz (Jul 13, 2020)

Glad they are not close to me! Not that I have any room in the shop, but that has not stopped me in the past.


----------

